# Twitter



## Geek (Apr 21, 2007)

Anyone a member of twitter.com? It is like a myspace for text messaging.



MakeupTalk's Twitter is *here*

or MakeupTalk (MakeupTalk) on Twitter

MakeupTalk Currently has almost 4,000 followers


----------



## KimC2005 (Apr 21, 2007)

I've never heard of it until now.


----------



## Jesskaa (Apr 21, 2007)

same ^^.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 21, 2007)

Never heard of it. Dont think Id like it.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 21, 2007)

never heard of it. i don't like much those things.


----------



## Princess6828 (Apr 21, 2007)

Never heard of it.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 25, 2007)

Huh?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 18, 2008)

Anyone? I just joined about a month ago and its quite fun. Let me know if you are on there.


----------



## Karren (Jun 18, 2008)

Nope... I have yahoo IM. And Windows Messenger...


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 18, 2008)

i know people who have.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jun 18, 2008)

I have it for my website, you can add me. The username is puncturedskirt.


----------



## Geek (Jun 18, 2008)

MuT just joined here https://twitter.com/makeuptalk


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 18, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Geek (Jun 18, 2008)

add MUT as a friend https://twitter.com/makeuptalk


----------



## Geek (Jun 19, 2008)

We now have twitter on our homepage www.makeuptalk.com


----------



## Geek (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone with TWITTER, follow us. Twitter / MakeupTalk


----------



## mahreez (Jul 20, 2008)

i have twitter, but now i'm using a newer version: plurk.com...you may add me both in twitter and plurk...my user name is mahreez. thanks!

i like plurk/twitter coz it lets you post a mini blog...and it keeps your friends updated with your lifeline (as plurk puts it).


----------



## Geek (Jul 31, 2008)

Anyone else on Twitter? Bada-Bing!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 31, 2008)

Dude this is how I heard about the earthquake yesterday. Not the news but Twitter.

Tweet Tweet!


----------



## Geek (Jul 31, 2008)

are you following MUT on there?


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 9, 2008)

i finally joined a few days ago!

Twitter / sonyams


----------



## Geek (Aug 24, 2008)

MakeupTalk's twitter now has over 100 followers! Yay!

Follow us here: Twitter / MakeupTalk


----------



## bCreative (Aug 26, 2008)

Twitters weird and confusing...don't understand how to use it.


----------



## lewbbs08 (Sep 23, 2008)

I've never heard of it until now.


----------



## fellybabe (Sep 27, 2008)

never heard of it before, but am gonna google it out


----------



## Stylish Daisy (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm now following makeup talk

Anyone can feel free to follow me @

*http://twitter.com/stylishdaisy*


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 13, 2008)

I just discovered Twitter the other day &amp; it's so fun!

https://twitter.com/pinklady77


----------



## berryliciousme (Oct 22, 2008)

I added you on twitter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (Oct 22, 2008)

cool!


----------



## Aprill (Jan 12, 2009)

BIG OLE BUMP!!!!!

sillypuddin add meee!!!!!!!!

AND/OR sign up and add mut as well!!!!!!


----------



## Aprill (Jan 15, 2009)

bump!! PEOPLE TWITTER!!!


----------



## Jesuspunkrokr (Jan 16, 2009)

I Love twitter! my screen name on there is Jesuspunkrokr


----------



## Aprill (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks! added ya


----------



## Geek (Jan 16, 2009)

We have allot folowing MUT now. 747!


----------



## Geek (Jan 24, 2009)

We almost have 4,000 twitter followers.

here's a Funny video for Twitter'ers.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## Geek (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump ii


----------



## Aprill (Feb 12, 2009)

bump


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 12, 2009)

Hmmm.....I'll have to look into this twitter thing...sounds kinda cool?


----------



## sooperficial (Feb 12, 2009)

April, I couldn't find your twitter name? I added all of you on here that had it! I've been following MUT for a while now. Anyone can add me, Lisaesparza

C'mon people! I read somewhere that if you don't twitter, you pretty much don't exist! hahaha


----------



## johnnylove57 (Feb 12, 2009)

twitter is going to be a bigger hit than facebook


----------



## GagaFierce (Feb 13, 2009)

Twitter = Facebook status... only greater.

I totally agree


----------



## wonderfullymade (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm on Twitter.Username: wonderfullymade Follow me and I'll follow back


----------



## Ricci (Feb 25, 2009)

Im Firebabe on Twitter


----------



## Geek (Feb 25, 2009)

Follow MakeupTalk! Twitter / MakeupTalk


----------



## LilRayofSun (Mar 5, 2009)

I am, Brazenesque on twitter

feel free to add n follow, still new to it


----------



## Geek (Mar 12, 2009)

Anyone use TweetDeck? It's really the best way to handle all your twitter stuff. TweetDeck


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 12, 2009)

Mine is Twitter / JohnnieMG


----------



## Geek (Mar 12, 2009)

Who likes our new twitter background?


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 12, 2009)

Good choice Tony...what a brilliant idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You look great Johnnie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah, like what I did with it in PHOTOSHOP?


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 13, 2009)

What exactly did you photoshop?


----------



## Geek (Mar 13, 2009)

Refresh it, updated


----------



## Geek (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh I designed the entire thing in Photoshop


----------



## bCreative (Mar 17, 2009)

I changed my Twitter please follow thanks!

Twitter / glamrockstar


----------



## Aprill (Mar 17, 2009)

added! Love the background


----------



## Glamorista (Mar 17, 2009)

I added you all 

Twitter / Glamorista


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Mar 20, 2009)

Another obsession (geesh)


----------



## berryrachel (Mar 21, 2009)

Yup I'm on there too. My signature has my username  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it!


----------



## Geek (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow MakeupTalk's twitter has 3,900 followers


----------



## berryrachel (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow! congrats!! That's so great.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok, signed up today:

twitter.com/Fataliya


----------



## xtina.nicole (Mar 30, 2009)

You can follow me at twitter.com/christinastina


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (Mar 30, 2009)

i need someone to follow me i feel like a bum

twitter.com/Ms_Nigeria


----------



## Aprill (Mar 30, 2009)

follow meee Aprill (SillyPuddin) on Twitter


----------



## jayleelah (Apr 2, 2009)

ok, I added alllll of you


----------



## Aprill (Apr 2, 2009)

yay!!!!


----------



## Geek (Apr 2, 2009)

Visit our twitter.

Thank you for stepping up to help us out!


----------



## berryrachel (Apr 2, 2009)

hahah I was just about to make a YT video on it lol


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 2, 2009)

still trying to understand it all. lol I wanna say its like a website dedicated to status updates like facebook?!


----------



## berryrachel (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah kinda like that but better! You hear about diff contests...chit chat with friends through replies...join! its fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Make sure everyone follows makeup talk!!!


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 2, 2009)

I joined!! and i added everyone here!!! feel free to add me as well TinkTink227

we'll see how it goes lol


----------



## Latina8184 (Apr 2, 2009)

follow me!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

its: Latina8184


----------



## Manda (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm joinmark on Twitter, follow me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (Apr 3, 2009)

MakeupTalk has 1,450 followers now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## electro! (Apr 11, 2009)

Follow meeee ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Alexandria Levy (_alexlevy) on Twitter


----------



## Tyari (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't get the point of Twitter.


----------



## Geek (Apr 14, 2009)

View This People

Sneak peak inside twitter


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 15, 2009)

Ugh...I gave in....I joined...I'm HairEgo.....i have no idea how it works so if you want me, add me ppl...i really have no idea what i m doing!


----------



## Geek (Apr 15, 2009)

101 of Twitter and how to make it work for you

4/5/2009 3:03:36 AM

There are a few basic rules that will help you establish yourself on Twitter. Once you have done that you will have a better understanding then to really shape Twitter to suit you or your companies experience. 

*CREATING YOUR AVATAR*

If you are an individual then we recommend you put your picture. Nothing connects better than the face to the name that people are talking to. Social Media is about conversation and it just makes the experience more personal and friendly. Of course you don’t need to put a passport picture in get creative with your picture and have some fun. For a company use your brand but ensure on your landing page you have some kind of people picture. We use @afirmin picture at the moment due to his popularity and the fact he will be an advisor to our company. He only agreed if we helped support the people he followed which is something we really enjoy anyway. Do not keep the standard icon it’s boring and the idea with twitter is you not something that looks the same as every newbie. 

*FILL IN YOUR BIO*

You have a bio for a reason. The bio is there to explain a bit about who you are and what you can offer anyone who will follow you. Some people create funny bios and others are more list in formation. Whatever you do just make sure you have something. Plus if you follow @afirmin he uses it to create a clever poem about you! People tend to follow you if they get some information about you. So be clear and be generous about who you are and what you do.

*UPDATES OR TWEETS*

We have had many people follow us and when we look at their page they have no updates at all. That really is not an incentive for anyone to follow you is it? Twitter is about conversation, interaction, opinion, thoughts, what you are doing &amp; thinking as well as dialogue. So start writing and they will follow.*INTERACT WITH OTHERS*

Do not just sit and send tweets without any interaction. That is the same as standing on a street corner and just barking out information in the vain hope that people will hear you. Help others get their information out in the world, comment on their links, Discuss what you think about what they are saying and doing. Twitter is about interaction. 

*FOLLOW THOSE WHO FOLLOW YOU*

There are few things worse than the people who are followed by thousands yet only follow a few. Some people call it Twitter snobbery. We just call it Anti-Social Media. If someone is talking to you and interested in you than the least you can do is acknowledge they exist! Take a look at the video by @perrybelcher it’s a great video that really shows how many people feel. 



Mostly enjoy yourself! Whether you are a company or individual if you are enjoying yourself people will relate and warm to you more than if you are preaching. No one likes the people that harp on about how much money they are making and how clever they are. Very few, if any, are actually doing any of what they say and all they do is put people off. *Social media is a gift that you have to communicate with people all over the world about anything and everything. Enjoy it!*



Source: OpenZine


----------



## akathegnat (Apr 15, 2009)

Sarah M. (PetiteTorment) on Twitter

I'm just starting to get the hang of this. Feel free to add me.


----------



## daer0n (May 7, 2009)

Hey guys, i just became a twitter, i stopped by to leave my twit page link, if you guys want to add me, i am tweeting for specific reasons though lol.

Here's my twitter page, feel free to add me if you like.

Nur Mel (daer0n) on Twitter


----------



## Geek (May 7, 2009)

Following!


----------



## nikky (May 11, 2009)

I just signed up for it today. why? I don't have a clue.


----------



## Aprill (May 11, 2009)

whats yourtwitter name?


----------



## nikky (May 12, 2009)

ggoldie. are you gonna be my friend on twitter?:rockwoot:


----------



## SmashBox_Girl (May 29, 2009)

sounds interesting....but haven't heard of it.


----------



## Aprill (May 29, 2009)

yup!!!:rockwoot:


----------



## MCalixto2390 (Jun 7, 2009)

My twitter name is RoleyKrazy13 =)


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm on it

Hollie McIntyre (H_M_C) on Twitter


----------



## leeannhoskin (Jul 5, 2009)

twitter.com/leeannhoskin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbiejenessa (Jul 16, 2009)

i love twitter!!

ima twitter whore.... find updated infor on makeup &amp;&amp; my fashion line as well as my funny.ways

follow me

twitter.com/barbiejenessa

strict on approvoing so @barbiejenessa me &amp;&amp; tell me who you are

plz no one under the age of 17


----------



## Solimar (Jul 17, 2009)

I just got a twitter. The link I'm giving is for online stuff/people. You can find me at Dee (WeChangeWeWait) on Twitter

I will add people from MUT, too!


----------



## PrincessPinkcat (Aug 2, 2009)

I love twitter! Apparently, I can't post a link in my posts until I've made 10 posts... but my twitter is @PrincessPinkcat, and a link to it is in my signature...


----------



## mizzdesigns (Sep 5, 2009)

my twitter is @mizzdesigns so follow me!!!


----------



## CheriTracy (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm with Tony...

me too! "Dude this is how I heard about the earthquake yesterday. Not the news but Twitter."

I'm on Twitter, follow me: hautebeauty (hautebeauty) on Twitter

and I'm *slightly* addicted...


----------



## Geek (Sep 21, 2009)

Follow me on Twitter

tony (3MultiMedia) on Twitter


----------



## CheriTracy (Sep 21, 2009)

I will follow you since you said

the GBP suck. Bears fan.


----------



## princessmich (Sep 23, 2009)

Wanna be my friend on Twitter? If so, here's my link.

Michelle Singh (CanadianGoddess) on Twitter

Thanks!


----------



## bCreative (Sep 24, 2009)

Changed it again....last time I promise!

Brandi (Leseana) on Twitter


----------



## Aprill (Sep 24, 2009)

ohhh that's you I'm following LOL


----------



## bCreative (Sep 24, 2009)

Yep that's lil ol' me:icon_chee


----------



## chaosmushi (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll be sure to add you!


----------



## blueglitter (Oct 18, 2009)

i love twitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> mine is lightbluesun (cant post link lol havent made 10 posts)


----------



## Guccita (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm a tweet find me as guccita14 see u there :15hg:


----------



## lolbooher (Dec 27, 2009)

luv twitter ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahBear (Dec 30, 2009)

SarahSardonyx

&lt;3


----------



## lilkimiko124 (Dec 31, 2009)

Twitter is soooo awesome to use!


----------



## mineral-makeup (Jan 2, 2010)

If you follow natural_makeup they do real time specials which are only valid for a few hours. You can pick up a bargain.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jan 16, 2010)

I am following everyone who has updated tweet pages..I couldnt find some of you but if you'd like to, follow me @girlandlipstick

Thanxs, I'll follow u back!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautyandkarma (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes, Check it out cool makeup tips and great skin care. Jyoti Nair (BeautyandKarma) on Twitter


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 23, 2010)

Here is my twitter:

Reija (ReijaEden) on Twitter

Please feel free to follow me.


----------



## Courttaney (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm on twitter!! I love it. I check it more than my email.

Courtney (courttaney) on Twitter


----------



## Gemini Mom (Feb 12, 2010)

2broadscast (2broadscast) on Twitter


----------



## Arcat (Feb 23, 2010)

weird


----------



## Manda (Feb 26, 2010)

Just added a bunch of you! Manda @markgirlManda


----------



## dgint608 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm on there dgint608 follow me=]

Oops I forgot I changed it lol it's aka_dolce =P


----------



## rosedenver (Mar 5, 2010)

I love it!!! pretty good！！！


----------



## kebarnett (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't understand twitter.


----------



## nicolebridges (Apr 5, 2010)

I never really understood twitter. I mean, I don't like on facebook people advertising the fact that they are taking a bath, so I guess I wouldn't like twitter.


----------



## beautyqueencos (May 8, 2010)

just opened twitter account

business beauty (business_beauty) on Twitter


----------



## Geek (May 25, 2010)

MakeupTalk has reached 3,000 loyal followers! Thank you all friends. Here is the 3,000'th follower: arta kankele (xoxo_arta) on Twitter


----------



## masqued (Jun 2, 2010)

i'm an active tweeter, follow me if you like. =]

@color_myworld


----------



## kittylucky (Jun 4, 2010)

hehe ,i am a new ,and i like it . :laughing:


----------



## Geek (Jun 6, 2010)

MakeupTalk Twitter with 3,300 followers!


----------



## thekifchicksami (Jun 8, 2010)

Its amazing how most of you have not heard of twitter, its quite a well know social network, its like facebook but only using statues..

you can follow me at sammi989

Its quite following other people, twitter when something happens...


----------



## LashTV (Jun 14, 2010)

Here is my twitter, please follow me ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i always click follow back

http://twitter.com/LashTV


----------



## thekifchicksami (Jun 14, 2010)

lashtv, im following you on twitter follow me hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LashTV (Jun 14, 2010)

followed you back straight away sweety.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 14, 2010)

following you Lashtv @glitteryglossy


----------



## denverbeerchick (Jun 15, 2010)

I would love to have some twitter communication! I can't log in right now (I'm at work) but if anyone would like to follow me, I'll gladly follow back!

(and when I get home later I'll have to click through and find some of you to follow!)

my SN is denverbeerchick


----------



## breakdownbeauty (Jun 19, 2010)

I have twitter. User name is April_loves_Boo.


----------



## laceysmiles84 (Jun 20, 2010)

I love Twitter! Here's mine laceysmiles84
Add me! I love to meet new people.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jack222 (Jun 26, 2010)

i have a/c on twitter


----------



## Bruna (Aug 5, 2010)

You can follow me @loucadosgatos

I post in portuguese but post lots of links and images too


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 15, 2010)

@erferraro

I'm on private, but if you let me know that you're from makeuptalk then we call talk


----------



## Aprill (Sep 15, 2010)

following you (glossisistic)


----------



## Aprill (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a new one strictly for my blog

GlitterGlossGarbage (Glossissistic) on Twitter

so follow me!


----------



## SarMoon (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi I Just Know MUT Have Twitter I Just Followed

I'm @UniqueGirl_

Follow Me If U Like .. I Follow Back Always  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## laurakitty (Sep 30, 2010)

@xlauramuse

I always follow back if it's someone from a forum I'm on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachard1583 (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh boy, I recently joined, its very great. Very cool and interesting, better than face book. I love it. Music lovers are welcome to follow me.


----------



## Tyari (Oct 9, 2010)

you can find me under @beautiijunkii


----------

